# Looking for a few Halloween LOR sequences.



## Shamusseven (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everyone. New to the forum and new to Light o Rama. I am gearing up for Halloween and adding light show to my previous set of Projection singing pumpkins. I have been given most but missing Dead Man's Party and Grim Grinning Ghost. I had seen some archived posts of someone offering the Grim Grinning Ghost sequence but not sure they are still active. If anyone is willing to supply, I can provide my email

Thank you

Mike


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

if you mean the music tracks, I can give you both

[email protected]


----------



## Shamusseven (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Spookmaster but I have the songs. Just looking to see if anyone has a LOR sequence file for them. I am working on Dead Mans Party as my first attempt but is taking forever


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

Try here for Grim Grinning Ghosts:


http://www.tauntonstales.com/sequences2012.htm


----------



## Shamusseven (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome Ski that is perfect.


----------

